
How the soviets invented the internet and why it didn't work - tetkuso
https://aeon.co/essays/how-the-soviets-invented-the-internet-and-why-it-didn-t-work
======
Ruth_K
We definitely shouldn't take too much comfort from the fact that the global
internet first evolved thanks to cooperative capitalists, not competitive
socialists. Interesting article!

